# Weeds in St. Augustine



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Any input on what the heck this week is that's taking over my St. Augustine, and better yet how to kill it?


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

*Weeds*

Clover. It's a common winter weed.
Any broadleaf herbicide will kill it.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Not Clover, but Oxalis. Iâ€™m fighting it too. Too little Atrazine and it survives. Too much and you kill the grass. It can spread even without going to seed - through fragmentation...meaning if you pull it or mow it the problem gets worse.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

2,4,D weedkiller will do it in, but be sure to follow label instructions on whether or not to use 2,4,D on St. Augustine.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. it's crazy, most all the houses in our neighborhood seem to be fighting it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Just mow it and let the st aug. push it out....it wonâ€™t make it in the heat


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Oxalis, aka yellow woodsorrel.

Best control is preemergent, along with most other winter weeds like henbit and chickweed. At this point, I agree with skip and would just mow or ignore it. The latter is what I do.

Here's what TAMU says:

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/archives/parsons/turf/publications/weed6.html


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Muddskipper said:


> Just mow it and let the st aug. push it out....it wonâ€™t make it in the heat


Thatâ€™s what I do.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

LandLocked said:


> Thatâ€™s what I do.


Me too!
No weed and feed in my yard ever and my yard looks great in june!


----------



## dbraun (Jul 29, 2015)

Think it's ok to use a liquid fertiziler while the clover weed is still active or wait for the heat to kill it off?
There doesn't seem to be a liquid weed & feed for St. Augustine grass on the market.
Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Liquid will feed it...as with everything else

Lquid not a slow release, so it goes into effect all at once

It can be good for single specific plants but generally not that great on yards for the above reason....

Is granulated not an option?


----------



## dbraun (Jul 29, 2015)

About 1 1/2 acre. I have a broadcast sprayer that hooks to the mower so was hoping to just weed and feed that way.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Pre emergent in October/November will help kill it

Pre emergent now will help kill the summer time weeds. 

I use barricade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

dbraun said:


> Think it's ok to use a liquid fertiziler while the clover weed is still active or wait for the heat to kill it off?
> There doesn't seem to be a liquid weed & feed for St. Augustine grass on the market.
> Any input is appreciated.


Are you talking about right now? It's still a little early for fertilizing lawns.


----------



## dbraun (Jul 29, 2015)

goatchze said:


> Are you talking about right now? It's still a little early for fertilizing lawns.


Spring..


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Mow and let St Augustine do its thing. Been using this tactic for years and I typically have great results


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

Oxalis, i pull by hand, it has a single tap root. pretty easy now with all the rain. 

mowing over it still allows it to live and flower and set more seeds for next year.

when we first bought the house the front yard was full of them, now there's just a few that pop up each year.


----------

